

You submitted an application to Y Combinator. What next? - akbar501
http://tech.exponential.io/startups/submitted-application-ycombinator-next/

======
sfrechtling
I like this. I like the idea of planning for success - it is almost a mental
model for seeing whether the action you are doing is "right" or not. The fact
that it is yc is almost irrelevant. This idea could almost be extended to
other elements so that it is not reliant on yc - eg. when you get 100
customers, what should they experience/see?

